

Cheapest And Best Android Tablets 2012 - payalkhatri
http://www.mobilespect.com/cheapest-and-best-android-tablets-2012.html

======
thesauce25
I don't know if I'd put the Kindle Fire on this list, it's really in a class
of its own. Sure you can load Android apps on it, but it's mostly a way to
consume media purchased through Amazon. As far as I know, you can't easily
access the Google Play store, and as a dev, I know I'd have to reconfigure my
app to make it available on the Fire. (I use in app purchasing)

------
Razzak
Very best collection and useful information to find all kind of tablets on one
platform

